# Ink under acrylic painting on plywood?



## LindsayAlexa (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello, Artists! I studied art briefly before having my son...he is seven now and I get the urge to paint often. I really liked painting on wood; for my birthday, family bought me plywood. I've sanded a large board and was preparing to prime it with spray paint (?), I don't have gesso on hand. My son wrote on it with ink pen... Is this an issue??? It hasn't been painted at all yet, only sanded... Thank you for any tips and advice you can offer, in advance!


----------

